# Prunes????



## CCoop72 (Jan 13, 2002)

Has anyone tried using prunes to help with constipation? If so, how many do you eat a day?







Do they make you cramp???


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I eat anywhere from 4-8 every night. I love the taste.


----------



## katiets (Apr 21, 2001)

Do you take dried prunes or refulat prunes, with o without the skin??


----------



## katiets (Apr 21, 2001)

Sorry, I didn't mean "repulat" prunes but REAL prunes...


----------



## anne de cock (Nov 9, 2001)

Yes, whenever I have real bad constipation I tend to eat prunes as well. However, I have found that if I eat them every day, I get severe cramps. My doctor tells me that prunes work for constipation by irritating the intestines, which for somebody with IBS is not really clever. She says it's far better to eat lots of steamed vegetables in the evening so that things 'slide' better.


----------



## jaantje (May 27, 2001)

Wow!! How interesting to read that prunes irritate the intestines to relief constipation... the last few days I have been eating about 7 prunes per day and I did notice the pain in my left side was really bad and I had major gas... Ohhh, did my gut ever hurt... I am glad to have read that post above mine because I was starting to get a bit worried why my pain was so bad this time... thanks!!!


----------



## anne de cock (Nov 9, 2001)

you're welcome!


----------



## Ibex (Jan 13, 2002)

Wow! this is interesting! For a month I have been trying prunes, about 8 per day. I wash them first to remove the preservative, then chew them well. My constipation has disappeared since beginning the prunes and extra fibre, but I was getting some irritating pain in my upper left side too! That is not the normal side for my pain and I was wondering what brought it on. I thought perhaps the bran. But now I wonder! I should try removing one or the other and see what happens.


----------



## anne de cock (Nov 9, 2001)

Hi again,actually bran was nr. 2 on the doctor's list for me to avoid...it sounds a bit contradictory since people always tell you to eat more fibre etc against constipation, however, according to the doctor most IBS people should avoid those two items at all times...It's better to eat lots of fruit and lots of veggies (not raw but well steamed!)


----------



## Ibex (Jan 13, 2002)

Yes, I suspect the bran is irritating. But it is useful for getting formed stools. I eat tons of vegetables and fruits already. I may switch from bran to more brown rice. Have you any experience there?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2002)

I was having too much wheat bran which was too severe. And hardly any water. Now I have for breakfast rolled oats with a few sultanas, fruit & low fat natural yoghurt with just a small amount of all bran sprinled on top. And during the day many glasses of water. I try to eat at least a couple of pieces of fruit, including just two prunes (I found 6-8 a day too many) otherwise normal meals with lot of vegetables or salad. And a glass or two of wine at night. So far so good.


----------



## anne de cock (Nov 9, 2001)

Somebody told me recently to try a spoonfull of honey in the morning before breakfast...sort of layers the inner organs and makes things slide easier. Haven't tried it yet but it does make sense, I guess...


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 18, 2002)

i've been trying the honey, but it doesn't seem to help me. as for the prunes i find that they don't work for me how little or how many i eat...sometimes when i have prune juice though it works but leaves me in extreme pain.


----------



## Olga (Mar 20, 2002)

I used to think prunes were magic







but then they stopped working for me. I think our bodies get adjusted to anything and after a while we just have to go on to something else.


----------

